# firewall2 ports freigeben



## 4nd3rl (11. Oktober 2002)

hallo zusammen, 
ich (linux dau) möchte gerne folgende ports freigeben:

*4661 (remoteside/outgoing) TCP 
4662 (local/incoming) TCP 
4665 (remoteside/outgoing) UDP * 

ich hab jetzt mal in der firewall2.rc.config unter punkt 9 einfach

FW_SERVICES_EXT_TCP="ssh ftp ftp-data domain 1214 *4661*"

und unter:

FW_SERVICES_EXT_UDP="domain ssh ftp-data 1214 *4665"* 

die ports reingeschrieben... scheint auch soweit zu funktionieren-
den "local" port 4662 werde ich dann wahrscheinlich unter FW_SERVICES_INT_TCP eintragen müssen...oder?! da steht aber: "1:65535" und ich hab keine ahnung was das heisst- kann ich den port einfach dahinterschreiben?!

desweiteren würde mich interessieren ob das jetzt "sicher" ist oder ich eine andere methode wählen sollte um ports freizugeben. 

thx in advance
andy


----------



## 4nd3rl (14. Oktober 2002)

hi, 
hab mein problem etwas eingrenzen können und bin mittlerweile zu dem schluss gekommen, dass ich die geöffneten ports forwarden muss..
leider hab ich null erfahrung damit und konnte auch in anderen foren nichts gescheites finden-

bis jetzt bin soweit, dass ich mal das hier unter punkt 14 der firewall2 geschrieben habe:

FW_FORWARD_MASQ="$FW_FORWARD_MASQ 0/0,192.168.100.1,tcp,4661 [0/0,192.168.100.1,tcp.4662 0/0,192.168.100.1,udp,4665]"

allerdings funkts net so  

hat wirklich keiner einen rat für mich? (Digi?  )

danke


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (14. Oktober 2002)

Danke das Du an mich glaubst, aber ich muss Dich enttäuschen. Mit dieser Firewall (kann es sein dass das die SuSE Firewall ist?) hab ich noch nicht gearbeitet.

Ich mach das mit iptables (http://netfilter.samba.org). Da geht das recht einfach, aber ob es so sicher ist weis ich auch nicht (hab da noch nicht so wirklich die Erfahrung dabei).

Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen dass nicht mit der SuSE Firewall zu machen, sondern Dir Deine eigenen Skripte für iptables zu schreiben. Normalerweise sollte das der neuere Kernel (2.4.xx) unterstützen und SuSE installiert den soweit ich weis so hin.

Als kleine Literatur kann ich Dir folgendes empfehlen (mit denen kam ich auch weiter):
http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Firewall-HOWTO.html
http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO.html
http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/de/netfilter-hacking-HOWTO.html
http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/de/packet-filtering-HOWTO.html
http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/de/NAT-HOWTO.html
http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/tutorials/blueflux/
http://krnlpanic.com/tutorials/iptables.php
http://www.unixreview.com/documents/s=1236/urm0104l/0104l.htm

Damit solltest Du weiterkommen. So kann ich Dir das jetzt auch nicht erklären, wie gesagt, zu wenig Erfahrung dabei.

Demnächst muss ich mich eh wieder drum kümmern das das geht, dann kann ich Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen, dann solltest Du Dich aber noch eine Woche gedulden. Vorher komm ich nicht dazu (Schule|ABI!).

Gruß,
digi


----------



## 4nd3rl (15. Oktober 2002)

merci 

ich fang mal zum lesen an. 
wenn ich ne lösung hab, poste ich!


----------



## 4nd3rl (28. Oktober 2002)

so hats nun letztendlich gefunzt:

*FW_FORWARD_MASQ="0/0,192.168.100.1,tcp,4662"*

anderl


----------

